# ASCII text character bike art



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

Check out http://www.cascade.org/Community/ascii_bicycle_art.cfm

Here's a small sample...
_o
\ <,
( ) / ( )

EDIT: dang thing won't copy

I created one of my own too...

~~~ ,--,o
~~ O / O


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

------__o
-----_\ <,_
----(_)/ (_)


my business email signature.


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

this was my sig for a while

÷_ . -
._ | \_
!_!~!_!

____/\--------/\>.......--------


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

g33x


----------



## x-ker (Jul 12, 2006)

ferday said:


> ------__o
> -----_\ <,_
> ----(_)/ (_)
> 
> my business email signature.


stolen from me after I sent you an e-mail with that sig   
(I should mention that I sure didn't create that one though...I'd seen it online and started using it as my buisness sig)


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

*d0rk !*



icegeek said:


> g33x


d0rk ! 

This is the passion forum... we're allowed to be g33x without being harassed :nono:


----------



## RotarySam (Mar 4, 2007)

You guys need to check this program out. You can convert a regular JPG picture to ASCII. It brings back memories of the old BBS days.

http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/ASCII_Generator_dotNET/1153225217/1


----------

